# Are the Tradtech Limbs simply the lower end W&W limbs?



## dnelsen (Dec 11, 2016)

Tradtech Limbs are made by W&W... and if you look at the pricing structure of the W&W vs Tradtech limbs on Lancaster, it makes perfect sense that the Tradtech's _might_ simply be the lower end W&W's... see how they are priced here (more expensive W&W's not shown)... almost no overlap at all in terms of pricing (Tradtech RC Extermes being the exception, and I suspect they are the same as the Winex)...


W&W Inno EX Power: $680
W&W Inno EX Prime: $650
Tradtech RC Extreme Carbons: $500 (*same limbs as Winex just below?* Both royal cross carbon + foam core)
W&W Winex: $490 <--- *cheapest W&W*
Tradtech RC Carbon/Wood: $400
Tradtech Blackmax Carbon/Wood 2.0: $250
Tradtech Blackmax Carbon/Wood: $230
Tradtech Blackmax Glass/Wood 2.0: $150

If what I'm suggesting is true, then the Tradtech's are extremely appealing, because perhaps you're getting similar quality and performance for cheaper. And the simpler paint jobs of the Tradtech's have gotta be cheaper to manufacture.

If so, the Tradtech RC Carbon/Wood for $400 seems really appealing. Looks like it might be the Winex, but with a wood core instead of foam. Both are royal cross carbon.

I might be making a lot of assumptions here, but it just seems to make sense. Any thoughts?


----------



## Gobblengrunt933 (Jul 8, 2016)

I don't know what limb they are rebranding (if that is what they're doing) but I do know the carbon/ glass 2.0 are a great limb. I've been shooting a med and short limbs 40 and 45#) off my Titan II and III risers. They seem to be putting out decent speed but have not shot through any chrony yet. Both limbs have little vibrations (when tiller tuned correctly and have been very quiet. The accuracy is the best I ever had out to 40 yards (I know a lot is the Indian!). I have been wondering what I will actually achieve by going to a better limb. VERY pleased with these limbs!


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

All I know is that I have a set of the Blackmax 2 glass/wood and I like them so far.

I think the Tradtech line are designed to be "hunting bows" so that accounts for the plainer paint jobs. I don't know what effect that would have on price.


----------



## dnelsen (Dec 11, 2016)

MGF said:


> I think the Tradtech line are designed to be "hunting bows" so that accounts for the plainer paint jobs. I don't know what effect that would have on price.


But other than the graphics, is there really any difference between a W&W hunting limb and a W&W target limb?


----------



## dnelsen (Dec 11, 2016)

Gobblengrunt933 said:


> I don't know what limb they are rebranding (if that is what they're doing)...


The Tradtechs are definitely made by W&W. At least the current ones are. It's not even really a rebranding. They say W&W right on the graphics.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

dnelsen said:


> The Tradtechs are definitely made by W&W. At least the current ones are.


Call John at Lancaster Archery and ask. He's a great guy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

dnelsen said:


> But other than the graphics, is there really any difference between a W&W hunting limb and a W&W target limb?


No ..... not to my knowledge


----------



## dnelsen (Dec 11, 2016)

I wonder if the poundage is rated differently on the Tradtechs, since they are typically used on shorter risers.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

dnelsen said:


> I wonder if the poundage is rated differently on the Tradtechs, since they are typically used on shorter risers.


Yes they are measured on 17" risers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnelsen (Dec 11, 2016)

Gregjlongbow said:


> Yes they are measured on 17" risers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah. Well then that is a BIG difference. In how the poundage is rated, anyways.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

dnelsen said:


> Ah. Well then that is a BIG difference. In how the poundage is rated, anyways.


It's not so much how different they are. They are just designed for a short riser, and in hunting weights. Also the TT longbow limbs just got out up on the site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I've owned W&W Inno ExPowers and I've owned (2) sets of RCX100's and imnsho?...The RCX100's were in fact....the better limb...in consistency of accuracy and especially "feel" as the RCX100's seemed much smoother than my Expowers.

It is my understanding that the TT RCXtremes?....are in fact the RCX100's re-branded and I wouldn't hesitate to own a set of those again as the RCX100's have been discontinued.


----------



## dnelsen (Dec 11, 2016)

Gregjlongbow said:


> They are just designed for a short riser


How so? What makes a limb for a short riser different?


----------



## dnelsen (Dec 11, 2016)

JINKSTER said:


> I've owned W&W Inno ExPowers and I've owned (2) sets of RCX100's and imnsho?...The RCX100's were in fact....the better limb...in consistency of accuracy and especially "feel" as the RCX100's seemed much smoother than my Expowers.
> 
> It is my understanding that the TT RCXtremes?....are in fact the RCX100's re-branded and I wouldn't hesitate to own a set of those again as the RCX100's have been discontinued.


Too bad they're called "Extreme".

1994 called, they want their word back.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

dnelsen said:


> How so? What makes a limb for a short riser different?


Just the way the build them to hit the right draw weight on the shorter risers. Not much difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Zero difference in build. They just weigh them on a shorter riser.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

grantmac said:


> Zero difference in build. They just weigh them on a shorter riser.


That makes sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

dnelsen said:


> Too bad they're called "Extreme".
> 
> 1994 called, they want their word back.


Nice...I was trying to help you understand what was up. Have a Blessed Easter.


----------



## dnelsen (Dec 11, 2016)

grantmac said:


> Zero difference in build. They just weigh them on a shorter riser.


Yeah that's what I thought. Thanks.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

My guess is the wood/glass limbs are W & W branded SF Axiom limbs with TradTech graphics.


----------



## dnelsen (Dec 11, 2016)

JINKSTER said:


> Nice...I was trying to help you understand what was up. Have a Blessed Easter.


That wasn't against you at all. It was a joke about Tradtech for using the word extreme. I appreciate your help.


----------



## dnelsen (Dec 11, 2016)

I wonder how similar the BlackMax 2.0 Carbon/Wood and SF Premium Plus Carbons are. Both carbon/wood, the BlackMax 2.0 a bit more expensive.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

I just wanted to update everyone on here because you all seemed interested in the Tradtech limbs. I just got my set of RC Woods in. I put them on my Morrison 15", and shot 20 or 30 arrows. They are sooooooooo nice! Much more smooth than the Samicks were. I think just as fast, or at least they feel just as fast because they are muuuuuch quieter, and MUUUUUUUUCH more smooth. Fit and finish are perfect. I posted this on another forum 51# feels like you're holding 30#, and then it rips the string out of your fingers, and slams the arrow into the target right where you're looking. I have a mountain muffler string on there, but no limbsavers and it's still really quiet. I'm probably going to order a heavier set of the RC Extremes before too long just to see. Maybe they are identical to the Win&Win brand names, which is fine by me. But it's a better price, and you are getting a ton for the money.


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

That was a good question and one that perked my interest... I have a set of medium length TT limbs made by Samick and I think they are decent enough... I also think that the WW limbs are a good replacement for the TT Samick limbs. I'm not sure how much I would send on a new set of limbs but I'm definitely looking for reviews and comparisons between these two companies. I'm also interested in the KAVA K2 limbs but haven't seen too much attention given to them.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

bullrambler said:


> That was a good question and one that perked my interest... I have a set of medium length TT limbs made by Samick and I think they are decent enough... I also think that the WW limbs are a good replacement for the TT Samick limbs. I'm not sure how much I would send on a new set of limbs but I'm definitely looking for reviews and comparisons between these two companies. I'm also interested in the KAVA K2 limbs but haven't seen too much attention given to them.


Well I picked them up, shot them, and thought: why did I try all those other recurves? I just love these things. Super happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Would not exactly consider them 'low end' - actually great value comes to mind. I have personally found them to be fantastic limbs - so much so that I just ordered another set for my Satori. I love the idea of having a 35# set and 45# set and still being cheaper than 1 set of Hoyt Satori limbs......and having shot many Hoyt limbs, all that I find missing is the price.


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm shopping for limbs for Titan III since my Kaya kStorms just delaminated on me .... 

I am pretty certain the the RC Extreme = RCX100... the construction description and the "white" looking core is identical. (RCX100 now discon)
The basic Wood/Glass 2.0 is most likely rebadged SF Premium Plus wood glass.... and yes we're actually paying a premium for black paint jobs and rated for 17" risers! (SF brand now discon)

The RC Wood... I'm a bit baffled. My guess is they're actually Winact-VT (also discon limb.... see the pattern?!)

They're still all solid limbs, and they do take the guess work out of the poundage and in a matte black or sexy carbon finish.

And the reason they're ALL out of stock at the moment (my hunch) is because W&W factory is super busy ramping up production of the new WNS brand to replace SF. Lancaster can't seem to provide an ETA for many of the new 2.0 limbs.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

The new line of limbs trickle in and most are not even put into stock due to back orders


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

I got confirmation from Lancaster that they have placed their orders (for all the 2.0 and RC series), but Win & Win haven't provided them with an ETA yet.

If the ex-SF factory is busy gearing up for WNS and getting that product out to existing dealers (which is only starting to trickle out to dealers now...) we're probably a few months away from seeing any fresh stock.
I might need to get some cheapo limbs to tide me over till those RC Woods are in stock!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Seems LAS has some in stock at the moment. I was able to order a set of the 2.0 limbs in the weight I wanted. Now I can compare them to the originals of which I still shoot 3 sets.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I was without a bow until the middle of July, unless Border suddenly increases production dramatically.
So, I just picked up a used Morrison Phoenix riser and a set of medium BlackMax 2.0 in 45#.
Maxed out they hit 51# (marked poundage +10%). The draw is real smooth and feels like every other conventional limb when you hit the last 3" of draw.
I ended up running them at a low brace of 6 3/4". Previous BlackMax, carbon/wood, and Carbon Extremes seemed to work best at 7- 7 1/2" brace on a Morrison Phoenix and Titan risers.
With the 17" riser, the mediums are a nice combo or my 28" draw. Speed seems adequate, if not a bit better than most wood core limbs.
Initially I set the tiller even, but did't see any difference going to positive 1/4" with shooting 3 under.


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

Lancaster is now showing an ETA date for most of the 2.0 and RC series limbs in the first week of June!


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

If you are looking for a real nice limb, any of the TradTech will do.
My favorite conventional limb was the Samick version Carbon Extreme. I had the chance to shoot the RCX-100 as it was set to replace the TT Carbon Extreme limbs.
I found them to be a great limb and only the W&W graphics were a detriment to me. The TradTech version took care of that.


----------



## lightning25 (Jul 18, 2017)

great to hear you enjoy the limbs


----------

